# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الشيخ أسامة الرفاعي ؟

## أبو حمزة الغزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأخوة الكرام أنا أبحث عن شرح صوتي لنظم نهاية التدريب فوجدت شرح للشيخ أسامة الرفاعي وطلبي منكم أن تعرفوني من هو الشيخ أسامة الرفاعي وهل تنصحوني بسماع الشرح منه أم لا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو أن تجيبوني ياأخوة بسرعة .

----------


## بلعباس

هو العلامة المربي الشيخ أسامة الرفاعي أحد كبار علماء الشام (سوريا)، وهو صاحب علم غزير وفضل كبير ووعي عميق، شرح العديد من الكتب، وله مكانته الجليلة في بلاد الشام، ومسجده هو مسجد عبد الكريم الرفاعي (نسبة لأبيه) بمنطقة كفر سوسة بدمشق، وشرحه لنظم نهاية التدريب أكرمني الله بحضور قسم معتبر منه، وقد سلك فيه مسلك التوسع حيث يشرحه مقارنا بالمذاهب الأخرى من دون تعصب.
وإذا أردت أخي أي معلومات أخرى فأنا في الخدمة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........

----------


## أبو حمزة الغزي

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل على هذا الإيضاح الماتع وجزاك الله خيراً

----------

